# Boosting testosterone!!



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey guys,

I know we all thrive on that ever important hormone, testosterone. Last time I had mine checked, it was in the mid-300's (I think 360ish), which was considered normal by the staff of the urologist that I went to.. 

Since I've had issues with ED and having a lasting erection, as well as the fact that I'm working out and trying to get some lean muscle, I'm trying to find everything I can to work on my T-levels.

For the moment, I'm trying to avoid hormone/testosterone therapy, and I'm hoping to increase it naturally with diet and exercise. 

Also, if it's important, I'm 38 (as of Nov 21, 2015) and I'm in decent shape. (5'8" 178-180 lbs, been active/working out 3-5 times a week for the past 2-3 months)

Here are some articles/websites I came across. I would like to know what you think...

Eat up to man up: Add these foods to your weekly menu in order to support your testosterone production – the rocket fuel of your masculinity - Men's Health

7 Smart Ways To Boost Your Testosterone

Can You Boost Low Testosterone Naturally?

I've also read that there are risks associated with therapy, and perhaps even some T-boosting supplements (not to mention, they may be a scam).


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Lift heavy things.

Eat lots of protein.

Get lots of sleep.

Be assertive in your mind and body.

Take a good solid multivitamin, lots of vitamin d's, magnesium after workouts and before bed, and take lots of zinc. I take a trace mineral liquid morning and night... and wowza.

Think sexy thoughts.


----------



## JerryB (Feb 13, 2014)

I just have to say that doctors today are total asses in this realm.
When I got my numbers tested at about the same age, they were in the low 500's, and I remember finding plenty of research showing that I was on par with 80 year old men 

This was NOT normal. Not a normal I'm happy with.
Being in the 300's is a crime for them to say you're normal. If I remember the ranges they gave, anything under 300 is where they start using extreme testosterone therapy (creams, injections, implants, etc). Scary stuff.

We live in a world of GMO, phltates from plastics, and estrogen in everything (Soy & plastics). Dump your tap water to get off of Flouride, eat natural or grass fed beef, and powerlift. If you can't afford a gym, start doing burpees and aim for the 300 Spartan challenge.

The biggest fix for my ED & PE, though, was going cold turkey on Porn. Took over 6 months to see results. And no, I did _not_ think I had a porn problem.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

JerryB said:


> I just have to say that doctors today are total asses in this realm.
> When I got my numbers tested at about the same age, they were in the low 500's, and I remember finding plenty of research showing that I was on par with 80 year old men
> 
> This was NOT normal. Not a normal I'm happy with.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, JerryB!

How old are you? Man, I would love to have T-levels in the 500 range. I'm hoping mine has gone up since I've been working out a lot/being more physical. I'm going to see if I can get it tested on my next physical.

I also wanted to ask if there is a way to test your T-levels accurately at home?

I've been lifting at Planet Fitness. They don't have a lot in regards to flexible free-weights, though. The trainer there gave me a workout that I do 5 times a week (Chest, Back, Legs, Shoulders, Arms) and it involves a lot of free-weights. I've been considering incorporating more of the exercises shown in the BodyBuilders link.

A few more questions..

If you don't drink Tap water, what do you drink? Bottled? Do you filter it?

Is Grain-fed beef a lot more expensive than the normal stuff you can buy at a regular grocery store?

I looked into power-lifting. It looks a little tough for someone like me. I get knee pain if I'm doing squats/lunges and I go down too fast or bend my right knee too much...or if the weight isn't properly balanced. I think I might want to strengthen my knees/lower back before getting into something as heavy duty as Power-lifting.


Did all of these things help with your testosterone, @JerryB?


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

Sure, exercise may boost, albeit briefly, testosterone levels, that shouldn't deter you from an actual habit of exercise, which will keep a healthy level, particularly if you're doing a brief walk or jog twice a day. It would take a bit of real (strenuous) training to increase testosterone levels, and then it would just be a bit. It's no secret that people who seriously exercise have lower testosterone levels that those who are doing solid exercise frequently.

As far as diet goes, it would probably be beneficial to match your intake of omega 6 fatty acids with an appropriate amount of omega 3s to offset the potential inflammation caused by the omega 6s, which are pretty ubiquitous in the modern person's diet. Besides that, getting MORE cholesterol (fresh, unoxidized from "raw" sources) is the only "natural supplement" that will increase testosterone, as that's what the stuff is made from in your body.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

JukeboxHero said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know we all thrive on that ever important hormone, testosterone. Last time I had mine checked, it was in the mid-300's (I think 360ish), which was considered normal by the staff of the urologist that I went to..
> 
> ...


Honestly, you're just going to be beating your head against the wall looking for a "natural" way to boost your test levels... to a level that you can FEEL better and notice real health benefits. I've seen examples where very obese guys had super high levels of estrogen and low testosterone (via aromatization) and losing fat brought things into a healthy balance. But if you're an okay looking guy just looking for a boost... it ain't gonna happen.

I went from low 300's test levels to now 1,000 with testosterone replacement therapy. My blood pressure also went down. My lipids are still great. My anxiety is down. Stress is down. Confidence is up. Sex life improved. 

Negatives? Acne on my shoulders and chest. Smaller balls... which are remedied somewhat by injecting another substance called HCG. So, I inject two drugs every week, and take a pill as well (arimidex.. to keep estrogen in check... I aromatize from easily). Oh, and it ain't cheap. 

I go to a hormone replacement clinic near me. I researched first and learned everything I could about the subject and about the clinic. They do a pretty decent job, but the nurse practitioners I see there are a little ignorant. 

I look as good as I did in my early 20's (I'm 40). I have no detectable ill health effects. Been at it for two years now. I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Pollo (Oct 17, 2014)

You should consider Yoga as well


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

JukeboxHero said:


> I've also read that there are risks associated with therapy, and perhaps even some T-boosting supplements (not to mention, they may be a scam).


There is minimal to any risk from T-Boosting supplements. Many aren't necessarily a scam in that they can help to naturally boost your T levels, but the amount is so insignificant that you will likely see very few benefits (probably a boost in libido but not much else). Where they are a scam in my mind is the way they are marketed.



JukeboxHero said:


> If you don't drink Tap water, what do you drink? Bottled? Do you filter it?
> 
> Is Grain-fed beef a lot more expensive than the normal stuff you can buy at a regular grocery store?
> 
> I looked into power-lifting. It looks a little tough for someone like me. I get knee pain if I'm doing squats/lunges and I go down too fast or bend my right knee too much...or if the weight isn't properly balanced. I think I might want to strengthen my knees/lower back before getting into something as heavy duty as Power-lifting.


I stick with tap water. Pretty much all I drink is water, milk (Fairlife whole milk is great), and protein shakes

Any type of specialty beef will cost more. I usually go for grass fed beef, but don't get too picky

As far as Powerlifting, that is my main focus (I am a year younger than you). However, the key is to do a combination of powerlifting (heavier movements) along with hypertropy work (higher rep, more BB still exercises). If you are having issues with your knees use knee sleeves. Work on your flexibility/stretching. Check your form as well as that is many times the cause of pain.

As @dadstartingover.com stated though, the only real way you are going to see a difference in terms of your hormone levels will be via therapy. The one thing to keep in mind, once you go the therapy route you are pretty much on it the rest of your life. I know several guys who do this (whether via clinics or self administer) and for them it has been nothing but positive.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> There is minimal to any risk from T-Boosting supplements. Many aren't necessarily a scam in that they can help to naturally boost your T levels, but the amount is so insignificant that you will likely see very few benefits (probably a boost in libido but not much else). Where they are a scam in my mind is the way they are marketed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the only downside to therapy. It pretty much makes you independent on it, right? I heard it prevents your body from making it's own. And if you stop the therapy, then what?

So, really...what you guys are saying is that, not matter what I do, I won't notice much difference?

I did actually find one supplement that was supposed to work and make a noticeable difference...from a group that tested a lot of them. I think it was called Maxgenics or something.

Regardless, I am continuing to exercise and I'm trying to eat more Healthy, mono-saturated fats like avocados...

Also, what are BB still exercises? BB = bodybuilder?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

JukeboxHero said:


> Yes, that's the only downside to therapy. It pretty much makes you independent on it, right? I heard it prevents your body from making it's own. And if you stop the therapy, then what?
> 
> So, really...what you guys are saying is that, not matter what I do, I won't notice much difference?
> 
> ...


Correct, your body will eventually stop producing. 

I can guarantee you that no supplement will make a noticeable difference unless it is spiked with other goodies  You could always use some "grey stuff" for a short cycle to see how you respond and how you feel. If you don't like it just run through PCT and you should be fine. If you do like it than you can more strongly consider therapy.

Honestly, you are doing it right in the sense of exercising and eating more healthy. Also, try incorporating HIIT cardio (high intensity interval training) at the end of your lifting.

BB style exercises is usually sticking in the rep range of 8-12+ (vs Powerlifting where you will focus more on lower rep range / strength)


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Correct, your body will eventually stop producing.
> 
> I can guarantee you that no supplement will make a noticeable difference unless it is spiked with other goodies  You could always use some "grey stuff" for a short cycle to see how you respond and how you feel. If you don't like it just run through PCT and you should be fine. If you do like it than you can more strongly consider therapy.
> 
> ...



What is "Grey stuff"??


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

JukeboxHero said:


> What is "Grey stuff"??


Stuff you can get from overseas / underground pharmacies ...


----------

